# Fat Girl in a Strange Land anthology ARC giveaway



## Hex (Jan 10, 2012)

(Shameless self-publicity)

Crossed Genres are giving away three Advanced Reading Copies (why is that capitalised?) of the anthology _Fat Girl in a Strange Land._

Here's their blog post about it: http://crossedgenres.com/blog/fat-girl-in-a-strange-land-arc-giveaway-on-goodreads/

I have a story in it (the imaginatively named 'Davy'). It's about sinister candy floss, flat-faced imaginary friends and screaming, sticky babies -- something for everyone. 

So roll up, roll up and put your name in the hypothetical hat.


----------

